# Julian Bolton - Blue Funnel



## Bill Bolton (Jul 21, 2013)

I am trying to find anyone who may have known my father Julian Bolton when he was a Blue Funnel Middy/4th Mate in the late '50s and early '60s..........


----------



## Tom Inglis (May 3, 2007)

*ref Julian Bolton*



Bill Bolton said:


> I am trying to find anyone who may have known my father Julian Bolton when he was a Blue Funnel Middy/4th Mate in the late '50s and early '60s..........


Hello Bill, 
your father was a middy in Blue Funnel about the same time as me 1957 to 1961. I knew the name but never met him. I have copies of the Midshipmen's Magazine ["Halfdeck"] from that time and I see he sailed on "Eumaeus" Voy 10 16/3.57 [probably his first trip.] Then he was on "Diomed" Voy 8 sailed 2/5/59 and then on "Machaon" Voy 3, sailed 24/2/60 .
He must have been on many others but that's all I can find in the "Halfdecks" I have.
I am currently compiling a "Blue Funnel Nostalgia" cornucopia of photographs and have one of the "Diomed" voy 8 crew [Middies] on a run ashore in a life boat in Manila Bay I do not have the names of all the lads but your father may well be in that photo, which I will send direct to you.

If anyone has any photos from their Blue Funnel days which they would not mind sharing please send them direct to me for inclusion in the "Ocean Cornucopia" which already includes photos from 1920's up to 1980's. I aim to complete this project in October and put it on line as Utube or Flickr presentation.

best regards to all

Tom Inglis ps it looks like I managed to attach the photo mentioned here.


----------



## MASHBAG (Mar 5, 2010)

Bill Bolton said:


> I am trying to find anyone who may have known my father Julian Bolton when he was a Blue Funnel Middy/4th Mate in the late '50s and early '60s..........


Hello Bill,
I may have known your dad, but the dates don't quite match, 
I was with the Diomed June/October 60 catering, I remember a Julian" (can't remember his surname) he was into foil fencing and gave some lessons including me,
I went sailing in the middies dingy around singapore island with him and others, I had made a fretless Bass guitar and Julian worked out the fret spacing useing logyrithems, a nice chap and a very clever lad he was.
I don't see him in the photo, but it was a long time ago. 
Bert Schroeder


----------



## Bill Bolton (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello Tom and Bert
Many thanks for the information - very useful. I don't think he is in the photo but thanks for posting it. None of the family know very much about his time at sea unfortunately. He was interested in old cars and sailing, and I think at one time played the clarinet.

All the best

Bill


----------



## Tom Inglis (May 3, 2007)

MASHBAG said:


> Hello Bill,
> I may have known your dad, but the dates don't quite match,
> I was with the Diomed June/October 60 catering, I remember a Julian" (can't remember his surname) he was into foil fencing and gave some lessons including me,
> I went sailing in the middies dingy around singapore island with him and others, I had made a fretless Bass guitar and Julian worked out the fret spacing useing logyrithems, a nice chap and a very clever lad he was.
> ...


Hello Bert,
the guy you are thinking of was Julian Parker. Yes a very bright guy. and I knew he was a keen fencer, to Olympic standard I think.
He was on the Diomed on voyage 11 which sailed from Liverpool18/6/1960. I have the list of the complete Middy crew on that voyage if you are interested.

Regards

Tom Inglis


----------



## Strachan (Oct 24, 2011)

Tom Inglis said:


> the "Diomed" voy 8 crew [Middies] on a run ashore in a life boat in Manila Bay I do not have the names of all the lads but your father may well be in that photo, which I will send direct to you.


The middy on the right (sitting on the gunwale) looks like "Taff" Pritchard.


----------



## Tom Inglis (May 3, 2007)

Strachan said:


> The middy on the right (sitting on the gunwale) looks like "Taff" Pritchard.


That's right Strachan. In fact I think it was Taff [Glynne] Pritchard who sent me the photo. He followed his father on to the Holyhead ferry boats when he had the chance, but made it to 2nd Mate in Blue Funnel.
For your info I organise and maintain a list of ex Blue Funnel guys email addresses and would like to add you to the list. Currently over 150 listed and we enjoy quite a bit of banter and reminising If you contact me direct we could discuss further .

Regards
Tom Inglis


----------



## MASHBAG (Mar 5, 2010)

Tom Inglis said:


> Hello Bert,
> the guy you are thinking of was Julian Parker. Yes a very bright guy. and I knew he was a keen fencer, to Olympic standard I think.
> He was on the Diomed on voyage 11 which sailed from Liverpool18/6/1960. I have the list of the complete Middy crew on that voyage if you are interested.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom, sounds about right, Julian is not a common name, and to have two on the same ship, about the same time is unusual, 
I had a great time on that ship, the Middies had better recreation facilities than most, I remember we visited the Gungun Djati via dingy in Singapore, had to be towed back by a passing launch as there was no wind and pulling against a strong currant, having a few drinks did not help, 
Sorry I do not remember names, not one of my good points I'm afraid, but thank you, 
I am still looking for Stanley Crick, an old BF room mate of mine (catering) a GBLA member, no luck upto now,
Regards, Bert Schroeder


----------

